# Minchia che giornata



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

Oggi ho conosciuto il mio team.
Sono entrata, ho sorriso, ho stretto mani.
Prima avevo parlato con uno dei miei capi (quello brutto, non quello figo) che mi aveva comunicato che avrei  preso possesso della filiale. Venerdi.
Mi sono venuti gli occhi a civetta.
5 giorni di affiancamento?
Contro i 30 che fanno di solito agli altri?
Che cazzo sono mandrake?
Non ho detto nulla. 
Ma quando sono entrata nel nuovo posto dopo tre ore ho capito un po' di cose.
Ho capito la fretta. Ho capito perchè io. Perchè mi hanno fatto fare questa merda di affiancamento in una filiale paradiso. Per farmi apparire le cose meno merda di quanto in effetti in sono.
Ho parlato un p' con le persone. Mi sono fatta un giro, sono entrata in una gelateria "tutto fatto a mano" e contrariamente al solito, i gelati mi fanno raccapriccio solo a vederli, mi sono sbafata una coppa a quattro o cinque strati di frutta semi congelata affogata nel gelato con scaglie di cioccolato fondente spesse e dure e panna.
Non mi sono fatta mancare niente.
E pensavo. Pensavo.
All'ultima cucchiaiata mi ha chiamata il capo brutto. Ovvero da adesso.
Brutus.
Era la terza volta nel pomeriggio, più una visita, dove la prima frase è sempre -Tutto bene Tebe?-
Avrei voluto rispondergli -No cazzo. - ma ho risposto invece - Ti richiamo stasera Brutus, tra ieri e oggi mi si è aperto un mondo sulle vostre procedure.-
L'ho sentito sospirare- Che intendi dire?-
-Intendo dire che ho capito l'affiancamento con l'arcangelo Gabriele, ma dove mi stato mandando c'è lucifero e non è certo questo il problema, ma..-
-Ma?-
-Ti chiamo stasera.-

Quando sono tornata ho trovato le dimissioni dell' unica donna.
In sostanza ho capito che  ho  usurpato un posto che si aspettava lei e quindi.
Credo ci sia dell'altro ma una che mi dice con il sopracciglio alzato guardando le mie scarpe comode -Te la sei fatta a piedi da là? Stai scherzando vero? nemmeno se mi pagano! E' un traitto lunghissimoooo!!!!!!!!!!Tu sei davvero fuori!!!!!!!-
-Veramente è un quarto d'ora a piedi. Certo per me. Forse per te anche mezz'ora ma camminare fa bene. E tu dovresti.-
Questo come buongiorno appunto.
Poi ha visto la mia sigaretta elettronica e - Rosa?-
-Si. Rosa. Vuoi vedere quella con i brillantini?-
Oppure quando le ho chiesto -Hai idea di cosa fa la concorrenza?-
-No, dovrei?-
-Immagino di si. Comunque ci ho pensato io.- e dalla mia borsa ho tirato fuori tutto il segmento nostro uguale ad altri.
Mi ha fissata come se fossi una matta totale e mi ha pure chiesto -Ma perchè?-
-Perchè magari sapere cosa offre la concorrenza può darti una chance in più di vendita, non credi?-
-No.-
:unhappy:

Nel frattempo ho individuato il più sveglio.  E questo è tanto sveglio.
L'ho portato a prendere il caffè. Mi osservava un po' di traverso. Insomma. Clima ostile. I miei preferiti.
Gli ho chiesto quanto prende di stipendio. Se è soddisfatto. 
Mi ha risposto che aspettava solo di vedermi, per prendere una decisione.  Che ovviamente era sospesa anzi. Un po' negativa perchè visto che sono tanto piaciuta a Brutus e Man2 (minchia troviamogli un nome al capo bello....Elegantissimo ma informale. Non stile Man, per nulla. Poi giovane. Senza capelli. Un malato di lavoro. Un uomo che mi da l'idea di scopare solo per dovere. E che sorride solo quando si raggiunge il budget. Che peccato. E che spreco. E comunque è il capo stronzo. Dicono), dicevo. Visto che sono tanto piaciuta ai due lui pensava di trovarsi davanti una stronzetta con la puzza sotto il naso, tutta lei e repertorio.
-Invece?- ho chiesto già sapendo la risposta.
-Sei indubbiamente tutta tu, ma sospendo il giudizio. Non prendertela.-
Certo. Sto andando...perfetta.
Capello a posto. Trucco immacolato. Nessuna parolaccia. Tacco. Sicura di me e molto femminile. 
Il mio ruolo, ma.
Gli ho sorriso e nel mentre ho preso una decisione.
Lui è imprescindibile. E deve rimanere. Senza di lui io non sono in grado.
Affogherei. Quindi ho pensato e ripensato e.
-Senti, ti confido un segreto. Sono un uomo dentro. Non farti incantare dai miei occhioni, il flapflap, il sorriso...non sono finti, assolutamente, fanno parte di me ma...potrei farti rivoltare le budella dallo schifo con il mio splatter e farti arrossire con le parolacce. Sul lavoro si. Hai ragione. Sono tutta io, ma perchè sono brava oggettivamente e se sono qui è perchè dobbiamo collaborare ma tu non lo devi fare pedestremente, mi devi parlare e dobbiamo confrontarci. Ti va bene lo stipendio che prendi? Non credo. Quindi abbiamo almeno un obbiettivo e sarà mia cura averne il più possibile condivisi. Oggi ho un idea un po' più chiara della merda che c'è qui e stasera metterò un po' di punti sulle i, compresa la tua posizione.-
Morale della favola il ghiaccio si è rotto. Almeno sembra.
Ora devo riordinare le idee e scrivere sta mail a Brutus, che mi ha chiamata alle otto in panico chiedendo com'era andata.

E Pupillo è un tesoro.
Non riesco a collegarmi di giorno, se non dal cell e quindi leggo ma attualmente non ho proprio nemmeno il tempo di scrivere quindi...
Mi manda circa tre mail al giorno, in cui mi racconta cose dell'ufficio. E di Man. E mi chiede sempre come sta andando.
Io gli rispondo poi alla sera, facendogli una specie di resoconto della giornata e non rispondendo mai a quando mi racconta_ di quello_.

Non ho voglia di scherzare su Man o di pettegolare come facciamo di solito.
Mi sta in culo in maniera inenarrabile.

ma le mail di Pupi mi fanno davvero piacere. Sono lievi, pur avendo lui mille problemi. Sono simpatiche. Ironiche. Sono scritte per alleviare le mie giornate che sa essere "devastanti".
E' proprio un topolino.

E Mattia stasera non c'è.
A differenza di Dio, che invece c'è e me l'ha tolto dai coglioni per qualche ora.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Mizzica.

Se non fosse vero, potrebbe tranquillamente essere l'inizio di un romanzo.

Ma tu come ti senti?

E la tipa, i congiuntivi li diceva giusti? Lo so che ti manca la fauna che frequentavi :mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8692 ha detto:
			
		

> Mizzica.
> 
> Se non fosse vero, potrebbe tranquillamente essere l'inizio di un romanzo.
> 
> ...


te lo giuro non ci sto tanto dentro...e ora sto scrivendo la mail a brutus, che non mi conosce ancora...
E dopo questa mail...o mi manda a fanculo o media.


Comunque si. Nessun congiuntivo sbagliato. Nessuno.
Anche i verbi. Tutti giusti.
E il barista milanese.
Insomma. Guardo tutto come se fosse un miracolo.


ho voglia di trombare cazzo.
:unhappy:
E per una volta non con Mattia.
E' da prima del suo tradimento che non mi succedeva.

E nemmeno con man. Giuro sulla guest rosa minipony, e quindi è la verità.

Porca puttana.
ma si può?
Cioè.
Senza il mio 10% IMPRESCINDIBILE proprio in questo periodo.
Quando ne ho più bisogno.

Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

E' che sei delicatina, altrimenti ci sarebbero Raggio di Sole, senza contare l'Omo, o Testo, o come diamine si chiamava, quello del Ratto delle Sabine :mrgreen:

I piedi?


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8694 ha detto:
			
		

> E' che sei delicatina, altrimenti ci sarebbero Raggio di Sole, senza contare l'Omo, o Testo, o come diamine si chiamava, quello del Ratto delle Sabine :mrgreen:
> 
> I piedi?


ma sai che mi fa sesso occhiverdi?
Non quel sesso bagnato e rouge, alla Man per intenderci (come lo immaginavo io ovvio), ma una roba goliardica al massimo.
Risate e battute.
Una roba senza impegno ma un gran bel sesso.
Magari glielo propongo per il quartetto.

A no cazzo. Lui ha promesso fedeltà.
Che palle.
E la mantiene. Lo capisco.
Uff...


----------



## Tebe (25 Giugno 2013)

i piedi meglio. Leggermente. Ho messo la conni.
Migliorano.:mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Bè, deve piacere ad entrambe (e teoricamente dovrei aggiungere che noi anche dovremmo piacere ad entrambi, ma il pensiero che tu possa non piacere a qualcuno non può far parte della Tebità :mrgreen: quindi facciamo finta che.)

Uhmmmmm.... Massinfedele ha detto pure lui che voleva provare la fedeltà...
President?
Ne parla tanto, non so se poi alla prova dei fatti...
Joey? Adesso che ha cambiato avatar ispira :mrgreen:
Gas, visto che ci piacciono i gatti?


...



Mi sto vergognando come una ladra, non ce la faccio ad elencarli così...


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

Chiaro che mi vergogno a parlarne in pubblico.

in privato ne direi di peggio, oltre ogni umana immaginazione.


----------



## Nausicaa (25 Giugno 2013)

'notte.

ho sparato abbastanza idiozie per stasera, da bastare per un paio di mesi almeno.


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8697 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, deve piacere ad entrambe (e teoricamente dovrei aggiungere che noi anche dovremmo piacere ad entrambi, ma il pensiero che tu possa non piacere a qualcuno non può far parte della Tebità :mrgreen: quindi facciamo finta che.)
> 
> Uhmmmmm.... Massinfedele ha detto pure lui che voleva provare la fedeltà...
> President?
> ...


gas mi viene voglia di fargli le guanciotte in verità. Lo vedo più che mi lecca la caviglia, poi sale, interno coscia e un bel cunnilingus.
Se è bravo gliela do se no te lo passo. D)
Senza nulla togliere a Gas, ma...
President...non so. Non comunichiamo. Mi piace molto leggerlo ma...giudizio sospeso. Mi ricorda moltissimo Massinfedele e Massi mi piaceva molto. Però ripeto.
Con President non c'è comunicazione.
Dici che fa brutto se gli mando un mp con oggetto:
Quartetto con brio
E poi gli spiego?

Joey è Joey...non devo dire nulla. Se ne sono accorti anche i sassi ma mi sentirei imbarazzata probabilmente unhappy:apa
E comunque la tebità è contagiosa.
Io e te piacciamo di default.
ma poi scusa. Nà foto prima?
Poi una cena?
Insomma...lo sai che ho bisogno dello stimolo neurale.
Mica è una cosa che mi scatta in due minuti.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8700 ha detto:
			
		

> gas mi viene voglia di fargli le guanciotte in verità. Lo vedo più che mi lecca la caviglia, poi sale, interno coscia e un bel cunnilingus.
> Se è bravo gliela do se no te lo passo. D)
> Senza nulla togliere a Gas, ma...
> President...non so. Non comunichiamo. Mi piace molto leggerlo ma...giudizio sospeso. Mi ricorda moltissimo Massinfedele e Massi mi piaceva molto. Però ripeto.
> ...


Hahahah!

prima che io mi convinca di piacere di default mi devi avere contagiata ben di più 

[ad ogni modo, preferisco dare una brutta impressione all'inizio, detto tra di noi]

Vada per la cena, sono sempre favorevole alle cene!


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8701 ha detto:
			
		

> Hahahah!
> 
> prima che io mi convinca di piacere di default mi devi avere contagiata ben di più
> 
> ...


perfetto. Non rimane che da scegliere i fortunati.
Ora ci penso poi ti mando un mp per dirti chi.



( se occhi la smette con la fedeltà opto per lui)


----------



## gas (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8700 ha detto:
			
		

> gas mi viene voglia di fargli le guanciotte in verità. Lo vedo più che mi lecca la caviglia, poi sale, interno coscia e un bel cunnilingus.
> Se è bravo gliela do se no te lo passo. D)
> Senza nulla togliere a Gas, ma...
> President...non so. Non comunichiamo. Mi piace molto leggerlo ma...giudizio sospeso. Mi ricorda moltissimo Massinfedele e Massi mi piaceva molto. Però ripeto.
> ...


conoscendo gas, indubbiamente inizia con le dita dei piedi e pian piano, ma molto adagio sale, sale, sale e ridiscende, per poi risalire, e ridiscendere, e risalire passando per il didietro......... ecc.


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Qua c'è qualcuno che cerca di influenzare positivamente la giuria :mrgreen:


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8702 ha detto:
			
		

> perfetto. Non rimane che da scegliere i fortunati.
> Ora ci penso poi ti mando un mp per dirti chi.
> 
> 
> ...


Ok,

direi che voto il secondo, il terzo, e il quinto della lista che mi hai mandato


:mrgreen:


----------



## Tebe (26 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8705 ha detto:
			
		

> Ok,
> 
> direi che voto il secondo, il terzo, e il quinto della lista che mi hai mandato
> 
> ...


no no. Sul secondo ho cambiato idea.
ma se piace a te te lo lascio.
Io ho un piccolo trip sul settimo...che ne dici?


----------



## Nausicaa (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8707 ha detto:
			
		

> no no. Sul secondo ho cambiato idea.
> ma se piace a te te lo lascio.
> Io ho un piccolo trip sul settimo...che ne dici?



Uhm, il settimo?

Mmmmmsì, va bene. Il terzo e il settimo allora?
In effetti a pensarci sembrano figurare meglio assieme che il secondo e il quinto.

Il secondo però merita a sè. Non abbiamo gli stessi gusti.


----------



## PresidentLBJ (26 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8707 ha detto:
			
		

> no no. Sul secondo ho cambiato idea.
> ma se piace a te te lo lascio.
> Io ho un piccolo trip sul settimo...che ne dici?


Settimo? E' un dialogo fra Biancaneve e la sua vicina di bosco, vero?
Stai a vedere che la regola della "L" non è una leggenda...


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8695 ha detto:
			
		

> ma sai che mi fa sesso occhiverdi?
> Non quel sesso bagnato e rouge, alla Man per intenderci (come lo immaginavo io ovvio), ma una roba goliardica al massimo.
> Risate e battute.
> Una roba senza impegno ma un gran bel sesso.
> ...


Ma sei fuori??? mi hai fatto sobbalzare!!! Almeno certe cose scrivile in privato! Tzè! :rotfl:


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8719 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma sei fuori??? mi hai fatto sobbalzare!!! Almeno certe cose scrivile in privato! Tzè! :rotfl:


Bè, ma l'hai scritto pubblicamente che sei fedele, no?
Di che ti lamenti? :mrgreen:

Manco avesse detto che sei sensuale come un bradipo morto da tre mesi....

(ops forse questo a Tebe eccita.... :mrgreen


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ;bt8709 ha detto:
			
		

> Settimo? E' un dialogo fra Biancaneve e la sua vicina di bosco, vero?
> Stai a vedere che la regola della "L" non è una leggenda...



Ehm... qual'è la regola della "L"?


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8720 ha detto:
			
		

> Bè, ma l'hai scritto pubblicamente che sei fedele, no?
> Di che ti lamenti? :mrgreen:
> 
> Manco avesse detto che sei sensuale come un bradipo morto da tre mesi....
> ...


Confermo. Sono fedele. L'ho promesso.
Mica mi lamentavo. Anzi.. "conoscendola" è una stupidata. 
Ma davvero quando ho letto stavo per ribaltarmi dalla sedia. 
:rotfl:

Io ? sensualità? ma figurati...:singleeye:


----------



## PresidentLBJ (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8721 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm... qual'è la regola della "L"?


Troppo complicato a parole.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8721 ha detto:
			
		

> Ehm... qual'è la regola della "L"?


Dimensioni del pisello inversamente proporzionali all'altezza.


----------



## Nausicaa (27 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8728 ha detto:
			
		

> Dimensioni del pisello inversamente proporzionali all'altezza.


ma non è vero!

C'è una relazione lineare tra altezza e lunghezza del pene, anche se la variazione è grande.

E' vero che un gigante può averlo piccolo e viceversa, ma mediamente gli uomini alti ce l'hanno più grosso degli uomini bassi.


----------



## OcchiVerdi (27 Giugno 2013)

Nausicaa;bt8729 ha detto:
			
		

> ma non è vero!
> 
> C'è una relazione lineare tra altezza e lunghezza del pene, anche se la variazione è grande.
> 
> E' vero che un gigante può averlo piccolo e viceversa, ma mediamente gli uomini alti ce l'hanno più grosso degli uomini bassi.


Mica ho detto che è vero. Ti ho solo spiegato la regola della "L" 

Che poi io sono un attivo sostenitore della Larghezza più che della lunghezza


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2013)

PresidentlLBJ;bt8709 ha detto:
			
		

> Settimo? E' un dialogo fra Biancaneve e la sua vicina di bosco, vero?Stai a vedere che la regola della "L" non è una leggenda...


Oddio...e tu che ci fai qui?tu sei nano quindi?


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2013)

OcchiVerdi;bt8719 ha detto:
			
		

> Ma sei fuori??? mi hai fatto sobbalzare!!! Almeno certe cose scrivile in privato! Tzè! :rotfl:


Nego tutto a priori.


----------



## Tebe (28 Giugno 2013)

Guarda che ero seria.Poi libero di non crederci.e comunque mi sono davvero offesa.fottiti





			
				OcchiVerdi;bt8726 ha detto:
			
		

> Confermo. Sono fedele. L'ho promesso.Mica mi lamentavo. Anzi.. "conoscendola" è una stupidata. Ma davvero quando ho letto stavo per ribaltarmi dalla sedia. :rotfl:Io ? sensualità? ma figurati...:singleeye:


----------



## OcchiVerdi (28 Giugno 2013)

Tebe;bt8747 ha detto:
			
		

> Guarda che ero seria.Poi libero di non crederci.e comunque mi sono davvero offesa.fottiti


Ti darei un bacetto. 
Vuoi un tradimento platonico? :rotfl:


----------

